# Cheap tires



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

I have been shopping for new tires for my truck and am not finding anything but tires costing over $2,,300peso'. That is more than I want to pay. Does anyone of a brand name tire for less. It has to be a new tire.I did find Firestone, for $1700 peso's but I don'like firestone. Never had much luck with them.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I have found the price of tires in Mexico crazy high. For what it is worth, it seems like the nice big rigs and first class buses (don't ask why but it is something I always check out when walking by) seem to run Michelin.


----------



## gwizzzzz (Apr 21, 2013)

could be something to do with the fact that Michelin has two major factories in Mexico


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

what size are you looking for?


----------

